# how to cold water,bass



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

what is a good bait for this time and cold water bass,on public,lakes and were is the best place to start looking for them,like portage,and berlin and milton,thanks,for any tips.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerkbaits would be at the top of my list right now. Not familiar with those lakes so I can't really help you but I would target creek mouths and schools of shad if you can find them.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Suspending jerks, jig and pork, lipless rattle baits, and shad raps are a good start on tackle. I would concentrate on rocky banks with deep water close by and points with deep water close by. If the sun is shining work any rocky areas that the sun is beating down on. This time of year I fish a little slower but don't be afraid to work a bait fast to provoke a reaction bite.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I was at Kiser lake the other night when the cold front came in. Did well using a lipless crankbait.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well went to portage lakes yesterday water 42,dg tryed some jigs but was pretty windy then traps nothing then jerkbaits 1 fish,1.4lb, water stained,im hopeing to get back out on a warmer day soon,to try other baits you guys suggested,thanks for you in put markfish


----------

